# Der Klimawandel



## Konov (4. November 2011)

Morgen allerseits, 
mich würde eure Meinung zum Thema Klimawandel interessieren, nachdem ich heute morgen das gelesen habe:

"Kohlenstoffdioxid-Ausstoß steigt schneller als je zuvor"

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,795806,00.html


Das Thema war ja immer mal wieder in den Medien und damit für die meisten Leute auch aktuell oder diskussionswürdig.
Jetzt diese Meldung, nach der im Grunde alles so scheiße ist, dass es nicht mehr schlimmer sein könnte.

Was denkt ihr?
Ist der CO2 Ausstoß mittlerweile so hoch, dass wir uns gleich alle einmotten können?
Wird es bald so heiß dass mans im Sommer gar nicht mehr aushält? Oder gibts ne neue Eiszeit?
Oder ist das doch alles nur Gerede und Panikmache? Vielleicht passiert ja auch gar nichts?

Haut in die Tasten!


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. November 2011)

Oh oh, Politik, du kennst doch die Mods hier... ^^ 

Naja, schwierige Frage. Ansich bin ich aufgrund der wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse doch der Ansicht, dass sich das Klima verändert. Trotzdem halte ich viele der politischen Reaktionen für pure Panikmache, wie es bei BSE, Vogelgrippe, Schweinegrippe usw. immer wieder der Fall war.


----------



## Konov (4. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Oh oh, Politik, du kennst doch die Mods hier... ^^
> 
> Naja, schwierige Frage. Ansich bin ich aufgrund der wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse doch der Ansicht, dass sich das Klima verändert. Trotzdem halte ich viele der politischen Reaktionen für pure Panikmache, wie es bei BSE, Vogelgrippe, Schweinegrippe usw. immer wieder der Fall war.




Ich hab das Thema nicht direkt mit Politik assoziiert. ^^
Es gab 2009 hier schonmal einen Thread dazu, der wurde auch nicht dicht gemacht, aber ich wollte keine Threadnekromantie betreiben. 

Ich glaub dass sich das Klima verändert, da sind wir uns alle mehr oder weniger einig, die Frage ist, ob sich das plötzlich dramatisiert oder ob das mehr heiße Luft ist (im warsten Sinne des Wortes).


----------



## tonygt (4. November 2011)

Schwieriges Thema da es viele unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu gibt. Manche sagen das sich derzeit ein natürlicher Klimawandel vollzieht, andere sehen die Schuld nur beim Menschen. Fakt ist auf jeden fall das unsere Klima sich wandelt und egal wer es verursacht hat, es folgen für die ganze Welt haben wird. Und natürlicher Klima Wandel hin oder her wir Menschen tragen in welcher Art und Weise zum Wandel bei und es kann defenitiv nicht gut sein riesige Flächen Urwald abzuroden, Tonnen von im Boden vergraben Stoffen wieder in die Luft zu schießen. 
Deswegen ein weiterer Fakt ist, das jeder egal wie klein der Beitrag auch ist immer, im Hinterkopf haben sollte, das man was für die Natur bzw. unser Klima tun sollte. Das fängt bei so Sachen wie Licht in Zimmern ausmachen an und geht weiter über öfter das Auto stehen lassen, Pc immer ausmachen weniger Wasser verschwenden weniger Fleisch essen usw. usw.


----------



## sympathisant (4. November 2011)

klimawandel gab es immer und wird es immer geben. sicherlich sagen ne menge forschungsergebnisse, dass der mensch dran schuld ist. genausogut gibt es forscher, die die gegenteilige meinung vertreten.

mich langweilt das thema nur noch und ich versteh nicht wieso so viele menschen darauf reinfallen (und grün wählen).


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. November 2011)

Der Unterschied ist nur, dass der natürliche Klimawandel sich über Jahrtausende erstreckt und der aktuelle über wenige Jahre.. seit 1750 und der Industrialisierung kann man eine deutliche Veränderung beobachten. Es liegt schon nahe, dass der Mensch damit zu tun hat.

Grün würd ich trotzdem niemals wählen. Mit Umweltschutz haben die sowieso nix zu tun. Hauptsache Regierung, egal ob mit CDU oder SPD, darum gehts.


----------



## LeWhopper (4. November 2011)

Den Klimawandel wird es immer geben und er kommt normalerweise auch natürlich vor. Mag sein das durch unser tun das noch ein wenig beschleunigt wird aber ich für meinen Teil habe schon gemerkt das seit den letzten 5 Jahren irgendwas mit den Jahreszeiten nicht stimmt.

Frühling und Herbst sind bis jetzt fast gleich geblieben. Der Herbst mal nen bisschen heißer und der Frühling mal nen bisschen kälter. Aber beim Sommer und bem Winter (naja Winter stimmt es eher^^) 

Die letzten fünf Sommer waren bei mir einfach nicht mehr so heiß. Klar gab es mal ein oder zwei Tage wo es richtig knüppelheiß war. Aber trotzdem stimmt was nicht. Und der Winter ist richtig kalt geworden. (Weiße Weihnachten. Juhuu ) Aber bei mir ist es in den letzten Jahren soo kalt geworden das wir auch Tagelang 30-50cm Schnee hatten. In Nordrhen-Westfalen. Da ging dann nix mehr für einige Tage.

Diesen Winter muss ich echt Vorsorgen und mir große Vorräte anlegen. Weil der Sommer dieses Jahr war quasi nicht vorhanden und ich rechne mal mit einem Winter allererster Güte.


----------



## schneemaus (4. November 2011)

Ich muss mich da LeWhopper anschließen.

Grade die Sache mit dem kalten Winter merk ich von Jahr zu Jahr mehr. Dieses Jahr hab ich zwei Schneeschaufeln daheim, die eine, die ich letztes Jahr hatte, ist nämlich kaputt gegangen. Nur mit extrem viel Glück haben wir beim "Landhandel" (die nennen sich so) im Nachbardorf die LETZTE Schneeschippe bekommen. Streusalz hab ich auch schon daheim, werd aber noch mehr kaufen und es ein bisschen horten. Denn letzten Winter durften wir schlussendlich mit Futtersalz streuen, weil kein Streusalz mehr da war.

Von den Straßen will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Bei uns hinten wird nicht mal geräumt, geschweige denn gestreut. Da fährst du dann mal für die 5km von deinem ins Nachbardorf ne halbe Stunde. Richtig geschlossene Schneedecke ist dabei ja sogar angenehm, schlimm wird's erst, wenn schon viele Autos durch sind und der Schnee sich mit dem Dreck verbündet und hässliche Klumpen bildet. Da macht selbst mir das Fahren keinen Spaß mehr.

Im Winter 09/10 hatte ich sogar mal den Spaß, dass ich Samstag zur Rettungsschule musste und ca. 2,5 Stunden gebraucht habe für die Strecke, für die ich normalerweise ne gute halbe Stunde brauche. Der Grund? Abgesehen davon, dass natürlich von uns bis zur Autobahn weder geräumt noch gestreut war, war selbst die Autobahn nicht geräumt, geschweige denn gestreut. Schlicht und ergreifend, weil die Straßenmeistereien auch kein Salz mehr hatten und nicht gneug Personal. Übrigens wird das dieses Jahr noch lustiger, weil die Straßen- und Autobahnmeistereien immer mehr Stellen abbauen (ich kenn mehrere Leute, die da arbeiten).

Sprich: Dass das Klima sich verändert, kann jeder spüren. Wer oder Was dafür verantwortlich ist, ist die andere Frage. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass der Mensch einen Teil zur Beschleunigung des Wandels beigetragen hat bzw. beiträgt, aber ich glaube beim besten Willen nicht daran, dass der Mensch in so einem immensen Ausmaß verantwortlich ist, wie es viele darstellen.


----------



## sympathisant (4. November 2011)

ihr verwechselt klima und wetter. sich 2 winter rauszupicken und zu sagen, dass da viel schnee war, hat erst mal wenig mit klimaveränderung zu tun.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. November 2011)

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, eine Veränderung ist seit 250 Jahren zu beobachten. Ist das für dich auch noch Wetter?


----------



## sympathisant (4. November 2011)

meinte die beiden posts über meinem. dass es wärmer wird, bestreite ich ja nicht. aber statt milliarden reinzustecken um das zu verhindern (was sowieso nicht klappen wird), sollte man das geld investieren um damit zu leben und evtl. nen nutzen draus zu ziehen.


----------



## Kamsi (4. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=99yDQZ1pZ5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (4. November 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> meinte die beiden posts über meinem. dass es wärmer wird, bestreite ich ja nicht. aber statt milliarden reinzustecken um das zu verhindern (was sowieso nicht klappen wird), sollte man das geld investieren um damit zu leben und evtl. nen nutzen draus zu ziehen.



Was meinst denn damit? Um damit zu leben? Es sollte doch schon irgendwie genutzt werden, um etwas besser zu machen, in welcher Form auch immer.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2011)

Das einzige was mich immer wundert ist...

WARUM brauchen wir so einen Aufhänger wie "Killerklimaveränderungen" um uns ein bisschen mehr für Umwelt, Klima und Natur zu interessieren, ein wenig mehr auf uns aufzupassen?


----------



## heinzelmännchen (4. November 2011)

Klimawandel ist ja ein komplexes Zusammenspiel aus unterschiedlichen Faktoren, die sich gegenseitig bedingen.

Der CO2-Gehalt in der Atmosphäre ist nur dann kritisch, wenn wir weiterhin fossile Brennstoffe nutzen und somit die 
Menge an CO2 im CO2-Kreislauf erhöhen.

Der natürliche Kreislauf sieht ja so aus, dass Pflanzen CO2 binden und durch den, ich nenns mal platt Verbrauch von Pflanzenmasse
es wieder freigesetzt wird.

Im natürlichen Kreislauf kann sich die Menge an CO2 nur dann erhöhen, wenn zB starke Vulkanausbrüche oder sehr große Waldbrände
mehr Pflanzenmasse verzehren oder bisher in der Erde gelagertes CO2 in welcher Form auch immer in die Atmosphäre gelangt und die
jährliche Gesamtmasse der Bioproduktion diese zusätzliche Menge nicht mehr binden kann, sodass dann mehr "freies" CO2 vorhanden ist.

Da wir Menschen so massiv fossile Brennstoffe nutzen und nebenher die weltweite Biomasseproduktion beeinträchtigen (Regenwald abholzen,
Weltmeere verschmutzen) gelangt so viel CO2 in die Atmosphäre, sodass der Treibhauseffekt erst mal möglich wird. 

Also müsste man einerseits das "überflüssige" CO2 wieder loswerden, indem man den Anteil an CO2, der in einem Jahr gebunden werden kann,
erhöht, oder zumindest konstant hält und nebenbei die Menge an CO2 senkt, die jährlich neu in den Kreislauf hinzukommt.

Da wir aber nicht nur terrestrale Ökosysteme wie Wälder schädigen, sondern auch aquatische durch die Verschmutzung von Ozeanen, kann auch in
den Ozeanen weniger CO2 gebunden werden.
Die Weltmeere versauern zunehmend durch den starken Eintrag von CO2 aus der Atmosphäre, wodurch die Korallenriffe angegriffen werden und die
Kalkstrukturen aufgelöst werden. Bei diesem Prozess entsteht noch mehr CO2.

Wir sollten also einerseits unseren Ausstoß an CO2 kompensieren und darauf achten, dass wir die Weltmeere nicht noch weiter ausbeuten und dadurch
Korallenriffe schädigen, da Korallen wider Erwarten eine sehr große Menge an CO2 binden können.
(Ich habe damals meine Facharbeit in Biologie über Korallenriffe und die Angst der maledivischen Bevölkerung geschrieben, dass ihre Inselgruppe untergehn
könnte ^^)

Wir fördern also schon den Klimawandel, man sollte aber auch beachten, dass die Temperatur schon immer auf der Erde geschwankt hat. Es gab schon immer
Wechsel von Kälte- und Wärmeperioden, die man nachvollziehen kann an Korallenfossilien.
Es ist also eventuell so, dass wir die Wärmeperiode, in der wir uns befinden, durch unser Verhalten fördern und den Temperaturanstieg verstärken.

Aber wir können beruhigt sein, es wird auch irgendwann wieder kälter und viele Berichte dramatisieren das ganze Thema nur.
Wir wissen noch sehr wenig über die Prozesse des Klimawandels und das ganze erinnert mich nicht an eine Wissenschaft, sondern eher an Religion.
Entweder man glaubt an die menschengemachte Katastrophe oder nicht.


So, das ist mein Senf dazu.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (4. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich immer wundert ist...
> 
> WARUM brauchen wir so einen Aufhänger wie "Killerklimaveränderungen" um uns ein bisschen mehr für Umwelt, Klima und Natur zu interessieren, ein wenig mehr auf uns aufzupassen?




Es muss doch immer erst was passieren, ehe die Öffentlichkeit auf ein Thema aufmerksam wird....


----------



## Konov (4. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich immer wundert ist...
> 
> WARUM brauchen wir so einen Aufhänger wie "Killerklimaveränderungen" um uns ein bisschen mehr für Umwelt, Klima und Natur zu interessieren, ein wenig mehr auf uns aufzupassen?



Siehe heinzelmännchen:
Ich glaube den meisten Leuten (ich möchte mich selbst da nicht kategorisch ausschließen, so ehrlich sollte man sein) bedeutet es einfach so wenig, weil kaum etwas direkt spürbar ist und weil es doch irgendwie immer "weit weg" ist.
Das ist doch wie mit den Hungertoten überall auf der Welt. Niemanden interessiert es, weil nur die allerwenigsten Menschen soviel Empathie mitbringen, dass sie sich auch über Kontinentsgrenzen hinweg dafür interessieren könnten.

Die Nachrichten reichen meist aus, um unser schlechtes Gewissen mal wieder für einen kurzen Augenblick an die Oberfläche zu holen, danach ist es meist vorbei mit dem Mitgefühl.

Es ist irgendwie sicher auch menschlich, man sollte niemanden grundsätzlich dafür verurteilen, dass er sich nicht in ein hungerndes Kind, tausende Kilometer weit weg, hineinversetzen kann.
Ich glaube, es bedarf einer gewissen inneren Überwindung, seine Gedanken hier in seiner vergleichsweise rosigen Welt über den Haufen zu werfen (zumindest stückweise) um zu begreifen, was z.B. ein Klimawandel global bedeuten könnte.

Über meine eigene Position diesbezüglich bin ich mir selbst nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Grushdak (4. November 2011)

Das Klima hat sich doch schon über sehr viele Jahrzehnte verändert.
Das ganze geschieht schleichend mit einzelnen Extremen.

Wenn ich daran denke, daß wir früher in Berlin keinen Eisregen kannten ...
Da gab's irgendwann die ersten Flocken, es taute wieder und auf ein Neues - bis es dann permanent bis zum Frühjahr Winter war -
mit Temperaturen nahe der - 30 Grad Grenze.
Und Sommer waren auch stabiler, als heututage, 3 Wochen um die 30 Graf, dann starke Hitzegewiter (1 Abend) und wieder 3 Wochen Sommer.

Solche Temperaturen werden wir irgendwann auch wieder bekommen - da bin ich mir relativ sicher.

Denn dieser Treibhauseffekt bedeutet nicht nur, daß es allgemein wärmer wird.
Gerade für Europa kann der Klimawandel sogar ne ne Kältezeit bedeuten.
Denn so soll es "hier" durchschnittlich 2-3 Grad kälter werden, wenn durch den Klimawandel der Golfstrom ausbleiben würde.
Das kann geschehen, wenn sich die Meeresströmungen ändern.

Und daß die sich ändert bzw. schon teilweise geändert haben merkt man, wenn man bedenkt, daß sich immer mehr Wale in der Nordsee (?) verirren.
Durch die geänderten Strömungen und verändertes Wasser werden deren Peilsignale bereits dermaßen verfälscht, sodaß sie in falsche Gewässer geraten.

Ich denke, der Mensch trägt sehr viel dazu bei.
Andererseits spielt auch die Natur insich schon eine große Rolle (z.B. hat die Sonne in letzter vermehrt Eruptionen).

Irgendwie habe ich das Empfinden, daß sich das Klima zwar schon spürbar verändert hat - aber noch nicht so dramatisch.
Das was sich eher geändert hat, sind die sehr stark wechselnden Extremerscheinungen, wie Wirbelstürme, Unwetter, +++

Vieles ist beim Klima/Wetter auch ein Zyklus.
Das heißt, es gibt immer wieder bestimmte Wetterlagen - die es schon immer gab - und die sich immer wieder abwechseln.

greetz


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a2Bxi5YhREI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich empfehle jedem, sich diesen Film anzusehen. Er hat mich ziemlich wachgerüttelt.


----------



## Alterac123 (4. November 2011)

Naja was ich halt so merke hier in Niedersachsen ist, dass ich in der Grundschule und 5+6 Klasse nie Schneefrei hatte aber die letzten Jahre immer min. einen Tag.


----------



## TheGui (4. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich immer wundert ist...
> 
> WARUM brauchen wir so einen Aufhänger wie "Killerklimaveränderungen" um uns ein bisschen mehr für Umwelt, Klima und Natur zu interessieren, ein wenig mehr auf uns aufzupassen?



Die Menschheit hat kein globales Bewusstsein, jeder denkt erst einmal "*Mich *betrifft das eh nicht". Deshalb muss erst einmal etwas sehr krasses passieren damit jeder erkennt "Oh *Mich *könnte das auch betreffen".

Der Mensch als Individuum lebt in seiner kleinen Welt... und er sieht auch nicht weiter als diese kleine Welt!


----------



## Ol@f (4. November 2011)

Hm, ich hätte vielleicht eine triviale Frage.
Der Begriff Klimawandel impliziert ja, dass sich das Klima bezüglich eines gewissen Zeitraums verändert hat. Nun auf was bzw. welchen Zeitraum bezieht ihr euch konkret? Ich schätz mal nicht auf die letzten paar Jahre. Da scheint mir ein Klimawandel intuitiv doch völlig natürlich, da es doch sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass das Wetter so stetig konstant bleibt (bis auf endlich vieler Störungen geringerer Ordnung).


----------



## BlizzLord (4. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Viel zu hetzerisch.
Und das sich die Wissenschaft einig ist ist jawohl eine große Lüge.

Klimawandel gab es immer und der lässt sich auch nciht aufhalten.
Die Erde macht das was sie immer macht und wir werden dieses sicher nicht verhindern können.

Dient doch ehh nur zur Panikmache.

Wer angst hat ist kontrollierbar.


----------



## TheGui (4. November 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Und das sich die Wissenschaft einig ist ist jawohl eine große Lüge.



Stimmt das wissenschaftliche Fachpersonal der FOX News ist anderer Meinung!


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Viel zu hetzerisch.
> Und das sich die Wissenschaft einig ist ist jawohl eine große Lüge.
> 
> Klimawandel gab es immer und der lässt sich auch nciht aufhalten.
> ...



Hast du den Film gesehen? 

Wenn nein -> stfu und sieh dir den Film an
wenn ja -> Erinnerst du dich an die Stelle mit den vorherigen Kilmawandel? Ohne CO2 des Menschen war er so: l und mit dem CO2 des Menschen: l
Der Killimanscharo hat fast keinen Schnee mehr. Ich war in der 3ten Klasse in Zermatt und hab einen Gletscher gesehen. Heute ist er nichtmal mehr halb so gross. 
Die meisten wissenschaftler die dagegen sprechen sind Amerikaner die Republikaner sind, die sowieso dagegen sprechen.


----------



## BlizzLord (4. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Stimmt das wissenschaftliche Fachpersonal der FOX News ist anderer Meinung!



Bist ja ein ganz lustiger Typ.

Naja auf Diksussion mit Schulhof Niveau lass ich mich nicht ein.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hast du den Film gesehen?
> 
> Wenn nein -> stfu und sieh dir den Film an
> wenn ja -> Erinnerst du dich an die Stelle mit den vorherigen Kilmawandel? Ohne CO2 des Menschen war er so: l und mit dem CO2 des Menschen: l
> ...



unabhängig davon ob das im film gezeigte das komplette bild ist oder nicht, so hat sich al gore eine goldene nase durch den ganzen umweltboom dazu verdient.


----------



## TheGui (4. November 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Naja auf Diksussion mit Schulhof Niveau lass ich mich nicht ein.


schade, mich würde schon interessieren was auf deinem Schulhof so an Theorien zum Thema Klimawandel kursieren.

Ernst nehmen kann ich dich ja leider eh nicht, weshalb mein lustiger FOX News Kommentar ziemlich passend war!


----------



## Kamsi (4. November 2011)

wenn dann müssen eh china/japan und und usa erstmal was tuen 

wir können in deutschland noch soviel umweltschutz treiben aber das hilft nicht gegen die überfischung der meere durch asien und das kommende godzilla problem und den co2 austoss und vermüllung der amerikaner


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> unabhängig davon ob das im film gezeigte das komplette bild ist oder nicht, so hat sich al gore eine goldene nase durch den ganzen umweltboom dazu verdient.



Klar, vorallem ist Al Gore Geld ja wichtiger als seine Familie, darum nimmt er auch in Kauf, dass er seine Familie nie sieht und in der Welt herumreist um seine Vorträge zu halten. 

@Kamsi

Aber einer muss halt anfangen. Wenn nurmal die deutschsprachigen Länder damit beginnen, ziehen sicher andere Länder nach. Irgendwann müssen auch die USA, China und Japan nachgeben.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Klar, vorallem ist Al Gore Geld ja wichtiger als seine Familie, darum nimmt er auch in Kauf, dass er seine Familie nie sieht und in der Welt herumreist um seine Vorträge zu halten.



mit meiner aussage waren nicht die vorträge gemeint. al gore sitz ebenfalls in vielen unternehmen die mit dem umweltgeschft gut abkassieren. ich weis es nicht mehr genau aber eins dieser unternehmen verdiente sich mit solaranlagen.


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> mit meiner aussage waren nicht die vorträge gemeint. al gore sitz ebenfalls in vielen unternehmen die mit dem umweltgeschft gut abkassieren. ich weis es nicht mehr genau aber eins dieser unternehmen verdiente sich mit solaranlagen.



Klar, schon. Aber sieh mal, wenn irgendein Promi Geld spendet, bekommt er Geld dafür. Nur weil es irgendein Heft darüber geschrieben hat. =/

Es ist so, irgendwer verdient immer.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. November 2011)

sorry, aber der vergleich hinkt ziemlich 
al gore hat in diese firmen investiert, hält einen vortrag der ins kino kommt der im prinzip werbung für diese firmen ist und nun verdienen die wie blöde, das ist zum großteil natürlich auch eigenwerbung gewesen. das macht natürlich die aussage in diesem vortrag nicht nichtig. ich wollte aber wenigstens drauf hingewiesen haben das da auch finanzielles im spiel ist


----------



## TheGui (4. November 2011)

ohne Geld bewegt man heut zu Tage nun einmal nix

ergo braucht er Geld : /


----------



## Konov (4. November 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Hm, ich hätte vielleicht eine triviale Frage.
> Der Begriff Klimawandel impliziert ja, dass sich das Klima bezüglich eines gewissen Zeitraums verändert hat. Nun auf was bzw. welchen Zeitraum bezieht ihr euch konkret? Ich schätz mal nicht auf die letzten paar Jahre. Da scheint mir ein Klimawandel intuitiv doch völlig natürlich, da es doch sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass das Wetter so stetig konstant bleibt (bis auf endlich vieler Störungen geringerer Ordnung).



Gute Frage, ich würde spontan sagen, der Zeitraum seit der Industrialisierung (ungefähr).


----------



## Saji (4. November 2011)

Ist es nicht so, dass die nächste Eiszeit überfällig ist? Seit ca. 13000 Jahren haben wir es gemütlich, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Aber naja, es geht ja um den Klimawandel.

Ich werfe mal ein Wort in den Raum und sehe euch beim gegenseitigen Zerfleischen zu. Kyoto Protokoll. Seit 1997 werkeln wir wie Idioten daran die Bedingungen zu erfüllen, während andere Länder regelrecht darauf scheißen. Selbst die USA (siehe Al Gore, der wandelnde Geldsack) haben es nicht geschafft die Konditionen des Kyoto Protokolls zu erfüllen. Warum? Weil jede Investition in den Klimaschutz seitens der Industrie den Vorständen und Managern Geld kosten würde. Ihr Geld. Und das geben die ja so ungern her. Sie geben nur gerade so viel her damit sie sagen können, "Ja, wir sind ja dabei, aber das braucht Zeit". Ehrlich, was zur Hölle? Einmal ordentlich Geld reinpumpen und vorangehen, der Firmenwagen, meistens natürlich spritfressende Amischlitten, BMW oder Benz, wird schon nicht am Wochenende ohne Sprit dastehen.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2011)

Der Klimawandel ist niemals zu verlangsamen, geschweige denn aufzuhalten. Das liegt an unserer übermässigen Konsumfreunde, vorallem von Fleisch. 
Wenn jeder Deutsche 1 Rindfleischmahlzeit pro Woche auslassen würde, könnten 199418 Co2 Äquivalente eingespart werden können (Ungefähr 1 Erdumrundung mit nem Porsche)

Für 500 Gramm Fleisch werden durchschnittlich 8 Kilogramm Weizen verfüttert. Von dem Weizen könnte man 10 Menschen am Tag ernähren, mit dem Fleisch 1/3 des Kalorienbedarfs eines Menschen. Achja: Pro Kilo Fleisch werden durchschnittlich 15500 Liter wasser verbraucht, für 1 Kilo Tofu 924 Liter.

90% des Sojaanbaus und 50% des Weizenanbaus werden Weltweit für Tiere gebraucht, und dafür wird gerodet. 

Wenn wir weniger Fleisch essen würden, wäre das alles weniger ein Problem. (Auch für den Welthunger)

Doch durch diesen ganzen überfluss sind viele Dekadent geworden und wissen nichts zu schätzen, früher gabs nur Sonntagsbraten.
Die ganzen Politiker gehen mir tierisch auf den Sack wenn sie meinen man müsste diesen Klimawandel mithilfe von Sparsamen Autos und Erneuerbaren Energien aufhalten, viel einfacher wäre es weniger Fleisch zu essen - Vorallem da Methan (Von denen Kühe am Tag ca. 230 Liter am Tag ausrülpsen/furzen - Pro Kuh!) viel schlimmer für das Klima ist als Kohlenstoffdioxid.

Im kurzen und ganzen: 
Menschen sind einfach dumm, mich zähle ich auch darunter.


----------



## Thoor (5. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel ist niemals zu verlangsamen, geschweige denn aufzuhalten. Das liegt an unserer übermässigen Konsumfreunde, vorallem von Fleisch.
> Wenn jeder Deutsche 1 Rindfleischmahlzeit pro Woche auslassen würde, könnten 199418 Co2 Äquivalente eingespart werden können (Ungefähr 1 Erdumrundung mit nem Porsche)
> 
> Für 500 Gramm Fleisch werden durchschnittlich 8 Kilogramm Weizen verfüttert. Von dem Weizen könnte man 10 Menschen am Tag ernähren, mit dem Fleisch 1/3 des Kalorienbedarfs eines Menschen. Achja: Pro Kilo Fleisch werden durchschnittlich 15500 Liter wasser verbraucht, für 1 Kilo Tofu 924 Liter.
> ...



Hab gehört wenn du deinen Rechner ausschaltest und im Wald lebst gehts der Umwelt zu 0.0000000000000000000000000000000001% besser. 

Ab solchen Aussagen fass ich mir echt an den Kopf, das ist fast wie bei den Leuten die alle AKWs abschalten wollen und parallel dazu fordern Elektroautos für alle einzuführen.... 

Klimawandel hat es und wird es immer geben. Anstatt in Panik auszubrechen und völlig überhastet Massnahmen zu ergreifen und sich wieder in die Steinzeit zu katapultieren sollte man vielleicht mal nachdenken. Der Klimawandel lässt sich nicht aufhalten, der Mensch hat einen verschwindend geringen Einfluss darauf, dieser wird von ganz anderen Faktoren geleitet. Worauf der Mensch allerdings sehr wohl einen Einfluss hat ist die Zerstörung des natürlich Ökosystem. Durch Waldrodung, Wilderei, gierige Gewinnung von Rohstoffen ohne Rücksicht und ähnliches wird unser Planet nach und nach zerstört. Aber wenn jetzt Deutschland oder die Schweiz AKWs abschaltet und Autos welche mehr als 2.5g Co2 ausstossen verbietet nützt das nen Dreck. In China und den anderen Industrieländern ballern die Fabriken nach wie vor unvorstellbare Mengen an ungefiltreten Schadstoffen in die Umwelt. Das ist fast so wie wenn man versucht mit einer Kaffeetasse Wasser nen Waldbrand zu löschen, hat ca gleich viel Sinn. Viel lieber sollte man mal globale Richtlinien in Bezug auf die Industrie, die Rohstoffgewinnung und Entsorgung errichten. Doch dazu ist der Mensch leider viel zu blöd und zu engstirnig, da geb ich dir recht. Was ich besonders witzig fand war als ein arabisches Land ca 2 Wochen nach dem deutschen Atomausstieg (HURRA DIE ERDE WIRD BESSER!) Baubewilligungen für 30, ich sags nochmal DREISSIG neue AKWs ausgestellt hat...

Ausserdem, bis der Klimawandel oder andere ökonomische Gefahren die Menschheit ernsthaft bedrohen hat ebendiese sich eh schon selbst ausgelöscht. Seit Jahrhunderten hat der Mensch nichts besser zu tun als anderen das Leben zur Hölle zu machen, zu töten, auszulöschen und zu hassen. Obs jetzt die Christen im Mittelalter mit ihren Kreuzzügen, Adolf 1945 in Deutschland oder die islamischen Terroristen gekoppelt mit den waffengeilen Amis sind spielt dabei keine Rolle. 

Schöne neue Welt, unsere Feinde sind wir selbst...

PS: in 4 Milliarden Jahren sind eh alle tot weil die Sonne nichtmehr so richtig will.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> 1) Hab gehört wenn du deinen Rechner ausschaltest und im Wald lebst gehts der Umwelt zu 0.0000000000000000000000000000000001% besser.
> 
> 2) Ab solchen Aussagen fass ich mir echt an den Kopf, das ist fast wie bei den Leuten die alle AKWs abschalten wollen und parallel dazu fordern Elektroautos für alle einzuführen....
> 
> 3) Klimawandel hat es und wird es immer geben.


1) Ich bin kein blöder Öko, ich bin auch kein mensch der Energiesparende Autos fahren würde, wenn du richtig gelesen hättest würdest du das Wissen.

2) Ist eine Einfache Lösung und einfach gesünder. Nenne mir schlechte Folgen wenn Menschen weniger Fleisch essen würden. Ich verlange ja nicht Radikal "ALLE FLEISCHESSER SIND MÖRDER 11ELF!!!" und Verurteile niemanden, ich habe nur Informiert.

3) Hab ich nicht anders geasgt.


----------



## Reflox (5. November 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, ich denke mir immer, wenn die Republikaner nicht so Geldgeil währen, und Al Gore Präsident geworden wäre, würde es heute ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Thoor (5. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 2) Ist eine Einfache Lösung und einfach gesünder. Nenne mir schlechte Folgen wenn Menschen weniger Fleisch essen würden. Ich verlange ja nicht Radikal "ALLE FLEISCHESSER SIND MÖRDER 11ELF!!!" und Verurteile niemanden, ich habe nur Informiert.



2) Weniger Fleisch essen ist gesund? Ich dachte immer Fleisch sowie Fisch sind äusserst gesund und fast zwingend für den Menschen? (Herzprobleme, Stoffwechsel, Immunsystem, etc.) Ich rede hier von einem normalen gesunden Steak. Nicht von einem Mcfetti.... Mir kam deine Aussage vor als würdest du unterschwellig jeden der nicht bereit ist weniger Fleisch zu essen als Idioten darstellen. Der Mensch braucht nunmal Fleisch, was ich einfach traurig finde ist wie mit den Tieren umgegangen wird. Ohne Respekt, Anstand und Würde, als wären sie keine Lebewesen....


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich denke mir immer, wenn die Republikaner nicht so Geldgeil währen, und Al Gore Präsident geworden wäre, würde es heute ganz anders aussehen.



Al Gore als beispiel zu nennen ist ganz schlecht. Der Kerl weiss einfach zuwenig. Vorallem da für seine gepriesenen Hybridautos ganze Landstriche fürs Zink verwüstet werden.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> 2) Weniger Fleisch essen ist gesund? Ich dachte immer Fleisch sowie Fisch sind äusserst gesund und fast zwingend für den Menschen? (Herzprobleme, Stoffwechsel, Immunsystem, etc.) Ich rede hier von einem normalen gesunden Steak. Nicht von einem Mcfetti.... Mir kam deine Aussage vor als würdest du unterschwellig jeden der nicht bereit ist weniger Fleisch zu essen als Idioten darstellen. Der Mensch braucht nunmal Fleisch, was ich einfach traurig finde ist wie mit den Tieren umgegangen wird. Ohne Respekt, Anstand und Würde, als wären sie keine Lebewesen....



Ich bin Veganer und meine Werte sind normal (Sogar eher Verbessert) und ich bin Kerngesund. Die Aussage "Menschen brauchen Zwingend Fleisch" ist einfach kappes, denn dann hätten wir ein ganz anderes Gebiss.
Wenn du es traurig findest, wieso isst du dann Fleisch?

Achja: Fisch ist voll mit Giften Wie Quecksilber oder Dioxin


----------



## tear_jerker (5. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin Veganer und meine Werte sind normal (Sogar eher Verbessert) und ich bin Kerngesund. Die Aussage "Menschen brauchen Zwingend Fleisch" ist einfach kappes, denn dann hätten wir ein ganz anderes Gebiss.
> Wenn du es traurig findest, wieso isst du dann Fleisch?
> 
> Achja: Fisch ist voll mit Giften Wie Quecksilber oder Dioxin



tatsächlich ist es aber so das erst mit dem fleischverzehr unser gehirn genug eiwieß hatte um entsprechend zu wachsen  heutzuatge kann man das allerdinsg mit preparaten und sonstigen sojagedöns ganz gut ausgleichen. der bessere eiweißlieferrant bleibt aber immer noch das fleisch.
das du bessere werte als normal hast kommt nicht nur durch veganes essen, sondern durch die damit meist verbundene gesunde lebensweise. 

und zum abschluss ein kleiner(nicht ernst gemeinter) lacher 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> tatsächlich ist es aber so das erst mit dem fleischverzehr unser gehirn genug eiwieß hatte um entsprechend zu wachsen



Mag ja so sein, aber Heutzutage braucht man es einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## Thoor (5. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin Veganer und meine Werte sind normal (Sogar eher Verbessert) und ich bin Kerngesund. Die Aussage "Menschen brauchen Zwingend Fleisch" ist einfach kappes, denn dann hätten wir ein ganz anderes Gebiss.
> Wenn du es traurig findest, wieso isst du dann Fleisch?
> 
> Achja: Fisch ist voll mit Giften Wie Quecksilber oder Dioxin



"Das schweizerische Bundesamt für Gesundheit sieht von einer generellen Empfehlung der veganen Ernährung für breite Bevölkerungskreise ab. Eine „vegane Ernährungsweise mit einer genügenden Zufuhr aller Nährstoffe (Ausnahme Vitamin B12, welches mit angereicherten Nahrungsmitteln oder Supplementen zugeführt werden sollte)“ sei zwar möglich, aber setze ein sehr hochrangiges Ernährungswissen voraus.[sup][58][/sup] Die DGE empfiehlt vegane Ernährung wegen der damit verbundenen Risiken für keine Altersgruppe und rät besonders für Säuglinge, Kinder und Jugendliche dringend davon ab.[sup][59]" 
[/sup]

Zitat aus Wikipedia. 


Veganismus ist sehr umstritten was die Gesundheit angeht da bestimmte Nährstoffe schlicht fehlen und durch künstlich hergestellte abgedeckt werden müssen

Ich liebe Fleisch, ich könnte nicht ohne leben. Aber heisst das jetzt automatisch das ich Tiere hasse und alles gut finde was mit ihnen gemacht wird? Hör bitte auf unterschwellig solche DInge zu behaupten, das geht mir tierisch (haha) gegen den Strich. Ich achte sehr darauf woher mein Fleisch kommt, auch woher meine Eier kommen. Man kann stets alles differenziert betrachten ohne gleich ein Unmensch zu sein.




Fische sind übrigens sehr gesund sofern man es nicht überteibt. Auch übermässiger Wasserkonsum kann einen umbringen. Ausgewogenheit ftw!


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> "Das schweizerische Bundesamt für Gesundheit sieht von einer generellen Empfehlung der veganen Ernährung für breite Bevölkerungskreise ab. Eine &#8222;vegane Ernährungsweise mit einer genügenden Zufuhr aller Nährstoffe (Ausnahme Vitamin B12, welches mit angereicherten Nahrungsmitteln oder Supplementen zugeführt werden sollte)" sei zwar möglich, aber setze ein sehr hochrangiges Ernährungswissen voraus.[sup][58][/sup] Die DGE empfiehlt vegane Ernährung wegen der damit verbundenen Risiken für keine Altersgruppe und rät besonders für Säuglinge, Kinder und Jugendliche dringend davon ab.[sup][59]" [/sup]



Dann scheine ich ja ein Wunder zu sein, ich nehme keine Präparate zu mir, noch irgendwelche "Spezialsachen"
Ich verbreite NICHTS Unterschweilliges, es sind einfach nur Tatsachen. Und das Fleisch sehr lecker leugne ich nicht, es ist nur einfach unmoralisch meiner Meinung nach.
Jetzt NOCHEINMAL:
Ich sage nur das es gut wäre WENIGER Fleisch zu Essen, nicht ganz aufhören. Und es ist immernoch JEDEM SELBST überlassen.
Ich habe nicht gesagt "öhöhö Thoor du scheiss Tierquäler du isst Fleisch trolololo"


----------



## Thoor (5. November 2011)

Hat sicher aber genauso angehört, schliesslich sagst du ja schon da du dich für einen besseren Menschen hälst weil du kein Fleisch isst.

Aber ich klink mich hier mal aus, darum gehts hier ja auch überhaupt nicht ; )


----------



## floppydrive (5. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Achja: Fisch ist voll mit Giften Wie Quecksilber oder Dioxin



Und dein Essen ist sicher nicht belastet da es ja von einem anderen Planeten kommt


----------



## heinzelmännchen (5. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Vorallem da Methan (Von denen Kühe am Tag ca. 230 Liter am Tag ausrülpsen/furzen - Pro Kuh!) viel schlimmer für das Klima ist als Kohlenstoffdioxid.
> 
> [...]




Es gibt aber nicht erst seitdem der Mensch industriell Rindfleisch herstellt Kühe, die Methan produzieren.

Mein Bio-Lehrer (dessen eigene Meinung zum Klimawandel war, dass alles, was wir versuchen, um ihn einzudämmen nur Geldmacherei und Panikmache ist)
hat immer das Beispiel aufgeführt, dass es früher genauso viele Rinder gab wie heute,
denkt mal an die Bisonherden in Nordamerika oder die Auerochsen in Europa etc.

Die Rinder sind nicht das Problem. der Methanausstoß hat von damals bis heute - laut meinem ehem. Bio-Lehrer - 
nicht zugenommen.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> da du dich für einen besseren Menschen hälst weil du kein Fleisch isst.



Ich habe gesagt:


seanbuddha schrieb:


> Im kurzen und ganzen:
> Menschen sind einfach dumm, _*mich zähle ich auch darunter.*_






floppydrive schrieb:


> Und dein Essen ist sicher nicht belastet da es ja von einem anderen Planeten kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das habe ich nicht behauptet.



heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Es gibt aber nicht erst seitdem der Mensch industriell Rindfleisch herstellt Kühe, die Methan produzieren.
> 
> Mein Bio-Lehrer (dessen eigene Meinung zum Klimawandel war, dass alles, was wir versuchen, um ihn einzudämmen nur Geldmacherei und Panikmache ist)
> hat immer das Beispiel aufgeführt, dass es früher genauso viele Rinder gab wie heute,
> ...


Es gibt da noch: Schweine, Hühner und diverse andere Nutztiere.
Ausserdem:
Um die Tiere zu füttern wird Soja angebaut. Dafür werden gigantische Flächen (Regen-)Wald gerodet.
Und wenn du jetzt sagts: Mimimi du nimmst doch auch manchmal Soja zu dir
1) 90% des Sojas gehen an Tiere
2) Alpro Soja und andere Firmen nutzen grösstenteils Europäische Anbaugebiete.
3) Und diese Wälder würden (Wenn sie noch existent wären) ziemlich viel Kohlenstoffdioxid binden.(Womit wir wieder beim Thema Klimawandel wären)
4) Lehrer sind ja auch tolle Wissenschaftler


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2011)

Emissionsfreie Steampunk Zukunft bitte hier weiter lesen http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/190016-kalte-fusion-jetzt/


----------



## Makanko (5. November 2011)

Der Klimawandel ist natürlich bedingt und wechselt zwischen Eiszeit und Normalzeit ab. Die Erde ist in ihrer Normalzeit Eisflächen frei. Der CO² Gehalt in der Atmosphäre ist übrigens mit 0,033% momentan im niedrigsten Stand der Erdgeschichte. Die Klimawandel-Panik ist politisch getrieben.

Übrigens, habt ihr euch mal Gedanken gemacht über die gern genommene prozentualle Erhöhung von Prozentwerten die gerne in Nachrichten oder Bildzeitungsähnlichen Magazinen genommen wird?
Wenn also z.B. die momentane Chance von 0,1% beträgt an einer bestimmten Krankheit zu erkranken und ein "großer" Wissenschaftler kommt und sagt, dass mit einem bestimmten Stoff die Chance zu erkranken um 50% steigt, wie hoch ist dann die jetzt die Chance zu erkranken?....0,15%..  Oh große Panik


----------



## Reflox (5. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Al Gore als beispiel zu nennen ist ganz schlecht. Der Kerl weiss einfach zuwenig. Vorallem da für seine gepriesenen Hybridautos ganze Landstriche fürs Zink verwüstet werden.



1. Al Gore weiss ganz sicher nicht zuwenig.
2. Was erwartest du? Irgendwoher muss man Zink herholen. Du kannst dir die Rohstoffe ja auch nicht einfach aus der Nase ziehen. =/ Ganz ehrlich, du erinnerst mich an die Grüne Partei in der Schweiz. Wollen ums verrecken AKWs abschalten, wollen aber einen Stausee auch nicht haben, weil da irgendeine Molchart lebt.


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2011)

Offtopic entfernt.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> 2. Was erwartest du? Irgendwoher muss man Zink herholen. Du kannst dir die Rohstoffe ja auch nicht einfach aus der Nase ziehen. =/ Ganz ehrlich, du erinnerst mich an die Grüne Partei in der Schweiz. Wollen ums verrecken AKWs abschalten, wollen aber einen Stausee auch nicht haben, weil da irgendeine Molchart lebt.



Ganz ehrlich: Damit mein ich nicht den Abbau, sondern diese Fabriken in Amerika und anderen Ländern geben auf gut Deutsch einen Fick auf Emissionen und diese Dämpfe sind so Toxisch, und der Boden in der Umgebung ist so Verseucht dass die Bewohner Wasser mit Tanklastern bekommen. Umgraben können die alles gerne, auch wenn da ne "Molchart" ist. Ist ja genauso bescheuert wie die Autobahn bei Bad Oeynhausen -_-


----------



## Reflox (5. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Damit mein ich nicht den Abbau, sondern diese Fabriken in Amerika und anderen Ländern geben auf gut Deutsch einen Fick auf Emissionen und diese Dämpfe sind so Toxisch, und der Boden in der Umgebung ist so Verseucht dass die Bewohner Wasser mit Tanklastern bekommen. Umgraben können die alles gerne, auch wenn da ne "Molchart" ist. Ist ja genauso bescheuert wie die Autobahn bei Bad Oeynhausen -_-



Sorry, wenn da ein kleiner Kreis verseucht ist, ist mir das ziemlich egal, im Vergleich zu einem Teil einer Lösung gegen eine globale Katastrophe.


----------



## Ogil (5. November 2011)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Mein Bio-Lehrer (dessen eigene Meinung zum Klimawandel war, dass alles, was wir versuchen, um ihn einzudämmen nur Geldmacherei und Panikmache ist)
> hat immer das Beispiel aufgeführt, dass es früher genauso viele Rinder gab wie heute, denkt mal an die Bisonherden in Nordamerika oder die Auerochsen in Europa etc.


Er mag das ja meinen - aber dadurch wird es auch nicht richtiger. Vor der grossen Ausrottung der Bisons gab es schaetzungsweise 25-30 Millionen davon auf dem Gebiet der heutigen USA. Heute gibt es in der USA knapp 100 Mio Hausrinder, in China ebenso, in Indien und Brasilien jeweils ca. 200 Mio. Selbst in Deutschland gibt es ca. 14 Mio. Insgesamt gibt es ca. 1.5 Milliarden Rinder - und dazu kommt all das andere Viehzeug was gegessen wird. 
​Kein Wunder - man muss ja mittlerweile auch 7 Milliarden Menschen ernaehren (im Vergleich zu 200-400 Millionen im Jahre 0). Und allein um diese Menschen zu ernaehren muss der Mensch seine Umwelt veraendern - sei es nun zum Gewinnen von pflanzlicher (wer mag kann sich ja mal Statistiken zum Anstieg von Agrarflaechen raussuchen) oder tierischer (wurde ja hier schon angesprochen) Nahrung. Eine der Folgen ist die Entwaldung (die auch andere Ursachen hat wie zum Beispiel Rohstoffgewinnung) - und die als eine der grossen Ursachen der globalen Erwaermung gilt. Jaehrlich sinkt die Waldflaeche weltweit um ca. 130.000km[sup]2[/sup]. Zum Vergleich: Deutschland hat eine Flaeche von ca. 357.000km[sup]2[/sup].​​Dass all das Folgen hat scheint mir zumindest logisch und das Leugnen steht fuer mich auf einer Stufe mit Kreationismus und anderen Theorien, die dazu beitragen sollen den Anschein der heilen Welt zu wahren.​​​


----------



## Saji (5. November 2011)

Ich habe die Lösung! Wir kaufen uns jetzt alle eine Pistole und erschießen uns. Binnen der nächsten, sagen wir mal drei oder vier Jahre, ist die Erde wieder gesund.


----------



## Auriga__ (5. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin Veganer und meine Werte sind normal (Sogar eher Verbessert) und ich bin Kerngesund. Die Aussage "Menschen brauchen Zwingend Fleisch" ist einfach kappes, denn dann hätten wir ein ganz anderes Gebiss.
> 
> Achja: Fisch ist voll mit Giften Wie Quecksilber oder Dioxin



Unser Gebiss mag ja zwar mehr oder weniger "harmlos" sein, aber hast du schon gewusst dass unser Verdauungsystem eigentlich noch auf Fleischfresser eingestellt ist? 
Und vom Sprichwort "Fressen oder gefressen werden" hast du bestimmt auch schon gehört. Es tut mir sehr Leid dass ich dir das jetzt mitteilen muss aber es ist eine Sache der Evolution. Wer der dominanten Rasse unterlegen ist muss halt mal hinhalten. Es ist hart aber wahr. Und wenn dann jemand wie du als Einzelner das Gefühl hat er würde etwas Weltbewegendes tun indem er keine Tiere isst und die leicht unbegründete Moral allen Anderen unter die Nase reibt muss ich mir immerwieder an den Kopf fassen. Steh zu deiner Meinung aber komm ned zu uns als was weiss ich fürn Ökomissionar und tadle uns weil wir Fleisch essen. *Tut Busse, tut Busse!*  
Nebenbei finde ich es so sinnlos dass jeder einen Wind um den Klimawandel macht. 
1. ist die Veränderung des Klimas etwas sooo natürliches. Aber nein wir machen lieber n Drama draus 
2. Bevor wir Klimaprobleme haben werden wir Nahrungs und Platzprobleme kriegen (Die Menschen bekämpfen sich ja bereits heute wegen sowas)
3. Quecksilber ist ein Halbmetall  Und die Fische sind ja nicht in Übermassen damit gefüllt. Oder hast du jemals über nen Tod gelesen der durch zuviel Fisch hervorgerufen wurde? 



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mag ja so sein, aber Heutzutage braucht man es einfach nicht mehr.



Neein neeein Eiweiss braucht heutzutage ja kein Mensch mehr.  
Ist ja nicht so dass jede unserer Zellen im Körper davon abhängig ist. x) Ist ja auch nicht so dass unser Immunsystem zusammenstürzen würde ohne Eiweiss. Ist ja auch ned so dass das Eiweiss ein wichtiger Bestandteil unserer DNA ist und dass wenn es nicht mehr vorhanden ist der ganze Inbegriff von Leben auf der Erde aussterben würde.   




seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dann scheine ich ja ein Wunder zu sein, ich nehme keine Präparate zu mir, noch irgendwelche "Spezialsachen"
> Ich verbreite NICHTS Unterschweilliges, es sind einfach nur Tatsachen. Und das Fleisch sehr lecker leugne ich nicht, es ist nur einfach unmoralisch meiner Meinung nach.
> Jetzt NOCHEINMAL:
> Ich sage nur das es gut wäre WENIGER Fleisch zu Essen, nicht ganz aufhören. Und es ist immernoch JEDEM SELBST überlassen.
> Ich habe nicht gesagt "öhöhö Thoor du scheiss Tierquäler du isst Fleisch trolololo"



Loooool - und wieso fühlt sich dann jeder von dir getadelt von deinen ach so weisen Worten?   



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Es gibt da noch: Schweine, Hühner und diverse andere Nutztiere.
> [...]
> 4) Lehrer sind ja auch tolle Wissenschaftler



Jaaa genau, wir züchten Hühner, lassen die Kühe weg und dann ist alles wieder heile. Fck yeah.

Lehrer? In der Tat... Du bist aber auch ein "toller" Wissenschaftler xD



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Damit mein ich nicht den Abbau, sondern diese Fabriken in Amerika und anderen Ländern geben auf gut Deutsch einen Fick auf Emissionen und diese Dämpfe sind so Toxisch, und der Boden in der Umgebung ist so Verseucht dass die Bewohner Wasser mit Tanklastern bekommen. Umgraben können die alles gerne, auch wenn da ne "Molchart" ist. Ist ja genauso bescheuert wie die Autobahn bei Bad Oeynhausen -_-



Also soo toxisch sind die Emissionen nicht. Es ist Tatsache dass wir Menschen diese Toxine nur schwer abbauen können, aber hast du ne Ahnung was die Pflanzen und Wälder alles an Toxine und Schwermetallen abbauen können?? Pillepalle. Brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Und Waldflächen haben wir noch mehr als genug auf der Erde 

Und noch kurz zum Schluss:
Wir sind 7 Mia Menschen, auf einem Planeten unter 10 Planeten, in einem Sonnensystem von mindestens 1 Mio Sonnensysteme in dieser Milchstrasse, welche nur eine von ca. 6 Milchstrassen einer einzigen Galaxie unter mindestens 10 Mio Galaxien im Umkreis von 10 Lichtjahren in einem Universum das sich ständig ausdehnt. Hast du ernsthaft das Gefühl dass eine Verminderung der Kühe eine einzige, kleine, mickrige, nennenswerte Bedeutung hat? Wir sollten so leben wie es die Evolution vorgesehen hat. Wenns dir nicht passt kannst ja auf den Mars auswandern. Da wurden übrigens bereits auf Kohlenstoff basierende Organismen gefunden. Davon kannst dich ja ernähren ohne irgendwelchen Tieren zu schaden.


----------



## Thoor (5. November 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



PURE AWESOMNESS, hätts nicht besser ausdrücken können.

@Seanbuddha: wenn du wirklich was bewegen willst dann geh in die Politik und sorg dafür dass sich was ändert. Ich finds immer wieder witzig wies bei all den Weltverbessern abläuft: "IHR SEID ALLE DOOF, ICH HAB DIE WELTLÖSUNG LOL" wenns dann um die Verwirklichung geht hört man nur noch *zirp *zirp*

besonders schön fand ich übrigens Aurigas Post in Bezug auf die Grösse unserer Lebensumgebung (Universum). Planeten wie unsere gehen täglich zu tausenden zu Ende. Ob es darauf Lebensformen gibt oder nicht weiss niemand. Vielleicht geh in diesem Moment eine hochentwicklete Zivilisation unter. Genauso wird auch die Erde eines Tages mit einem *plopp* verschwinden. Ändern kannst du daran nichts. Denn wenn der Mensch sich wirklich einbildet er könne den Wachstum der Sonne aufhalten und das daraus resultierende Desaster aufhalten hat einfach nur einen an der Klatsche. Meines Wissens nach dauert die Hauptphase der Sonne 11 Millarden Jahre. Wir haben noch ca 4 Milliarden bis zum Ende der Hauptphase, dann erst beginnt langsam das Ende der Sonne was wieder Milliarden Jahre dauern wird. 

Ich möchte jetzt nicht sagen dass das Leben ansich nichts wert ist, aber auf die Grösse des Universums gesehen ist unser aller sterben, sogar das sterben unseres Sonnensystem oder unsere ganzen Galaxie nichts weiter als ein lächerlicher Furz. Und du willst mir ernsthaft sagen das furzende Kühe daran etwas ändern? Mal ganz ehrlich, willst du mich veralbern?! Der Mensch hat von Natur aus ein selbsterhaltungstrieb, jeglicher Sozialismus und jegliche Nächstenliebe ende bei 80% der Menschen wenns um ihre Existenz geht. Die Menschheit wird sich eines Tages aufgrund von Wasser, Platz und Essensmangel (verschuldet durch zu wenig Kühe weil die pupsen ja!) zugrunde gehen und sich gegenseitig abschlachte. Zum Glück erleben weder ich noch meine Kinder das. Und irgendwann wird alles in einem einzigen "Plopp" verschwinden. Die ganze Geschichte wiederholt sich wieder. Die aktuelle Phase von Urknall bis zum Ende des Univsersums hat sich laut Steven Hawking schon mehrere hundert Male wiederholt und wird es auch wieder.

Ich behaupte nicht man solle unseren Planeten gnadenlos ausbeuten und wir sollen genauso weitermachen wie bisher, ich sage man solle dort Lösungen ansetzen wo die grossen Probleme sind, quasi die grossen Löcher stopfen. Und ich glaube kaum dass furzende Kühe ein grosses Problem sind.

Justmy2cents.


----------



## Reflox (5. November 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> [...]



Ich kann dir in fast allen Punkten mehr als nur zustimmen bis auf... den Punkt mit "Das Klima erwärmt sich so oder so." Natürlich tut es das. Aber es geht auch wieder runter. Leider steigt es "zufälligerweise" seit der Industrialisierung stetig, und kam seit etwa 30 Jahren auf einen Höhenpunkt, von wo es aus nurnoch senkrecht nach oben geht mit der Temparatur. "Zufälligerweise" erhöht sich der CO2 Wert auch, der "zufälligerweise" genau von den Menschen produziert wird. Ne Menge Zufälle was? Das CO2, geht halt eben nichtnur zu den Eisbergen, nein es verdichtet die Erdatmosphäre. Wärmestrahlen die von der Sonne aus kommen, werden zum Teil reflektiert und treten wieder aus der Atmosphäre aus. Jetzt ist aber das CO2 dort, und reflektiert die Strahlen wieder zur Erde. Wenn mir jetzt jemand ernstahft erklären will, dass nicht der CO2-Ausstoss Schuld ist, muss ich mir echt an den Kopf fassen.


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> loooool - und wieso fühlt sich dann jeder von dir getadelt von deinen ach so weisen Worten?



Weil einige User extrem dünnhäutig sind und man hämisch behaupten könnte, dass sie sich getadelt fühlen wollen? Hmmm!?
Also ich habe seine Beiträge nicht als Tadel empfunden und viele seiner Hinweise sind auch korrekt und vom Klimawandel abzulenken, weil wir uns vorher mit irgendetwas anderem zu Grunde richten kann ja wohl kaum als Argument dafür dienen, einfach so weiter zu machen wie bisher, nech.


Man braucht ja nicht direkt sein komplettes Leben umzustellen, aber mit etwas mehr Bewußtsein sollte man sich schon ernähren. Und ja, es muß nicht jeden Tag Fleisch geben und Nein, ich habe damit nicht behauptet, dass das bei Euch der Fall ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. November 2011)

Es gibt kein statisches Klima, und der Mensch hat bisher keinen Klimawandel, keine Eis- oder Warmzeit aufhalten können.
Jetzt hat er vielleicht einen Wandel ausgelöst oder bekäftigt bzw. beschleunigt und wird damit leben müssen.
Aber die Vorstellung, dass der Mensch im globalen Maßstab vernünftig handelt, weil in 2300 irgend etwas sein wird - die ist derzeit völlig unrealistisch.
Die Menschen werden weiter zur Wohlstandserhaltung und -gewinnung Ressourcen vebrauchen und die Erde verändern und sie werden mit den Folgen leben müssen.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (6. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es gibt kein statisches Klima, und der Mensch hat bisher keinen Klimawandel, keine Eis- oder Warmzeit aufhalten können.




Stimmt nicht. Man geht davon aus, dass der Mensch schon vor gut 10.000 Jahren durch intensive Landwirtschaft (und ineffektive) das Klima beeinflusst und eine Eiszeit verhindert hat.

Hier ein kleiner Link zum Thema:
http://www.astronome...vor-Jahren.html


----------



## Saji (6. November 2011)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. Man geht davon aus



Was denn jetzt? Stimmt es nicht oder vermuten nur irgendwelche Möchtegernwissenschaftler etwas anderes? Bitte postet nicht einfach irgendwelche Seiten, die einfach so im Raum stehen und sich nicht mal auf verlässliche Quellen berufen können. Sowas wird hier sicher jeder gerne in der Luft zerreißen.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (6. November 2011)

Also das ist nicht nur irgendeine Seite und irgendein Text, sondern der Text stammt von Prof. Harald Lesch - einem Astrophysiker, der auf dem BayernAlpha eine Sendung über Astrophysik hat und dort gelegentlich Theorien vorstellt (so wie er hier die Theorie über den Klimawandel vor 10k Jahren vorstellt), die sich paar "schlaue Köpfe" ausgedacht haben und auch begründen (also nicht irgendwelche fragwürdigen Personen). 

Ob das stimmt? Das kann man nicht so leicht beweisen, es ist halt eine Theorie - so wie halt auch die Einstein'sche Relativitätstheorie nur eine Theorie ist.


Man kann sich auch das ganze anhören/anschauen, wenn man nicht lesen mag: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uMAVrByaL0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. November 2011)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Ob das stimmt? Das kann man nicht so leicht beweisen, es ist halt eine Theorie - so wie halt auch die Einstein'sche Relativitätstheorie nur eine Theorie ist.



klar wurde eben jene bewiesen, anders hättest du heute kein gps.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (6. November 2011)

Ja, nee, is klar. Deswegen heißt sie ja auch "Relativitäts"-*Theorie*. Dass es schon etliche Versuche gibt, die diese Theorie stützen ist klar, aber endgültig beweisen wirst du sie niemals können - das ist nun mal das Problem an Physik, man kann Theorien aufstellen, sie jedoch nicht beweisen.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. November 2011)

Was ist das denn bitte für eine Argumentation? weil das Wort Theorie drin steckt kann etwas nicht bewiesen sein? Die evolutionstheorie wurde auch bewiesen und dennoch heißt es Theorie


hier mal für dich die Def von einer wissenschaftlichen Theorie:
Je nach wissenschaftstheoretischem Standpunkt wird der Begriff _Theorie_ verschieden erklärt. Im Allgemeinen entwirft eine Theorie ein Bild (Modell) der Realität. In der Regel bezieht sie sich dabei auf einen spezifischen Ausschnitt der Realität. Eine Theorie enthält in der Regel beschreibende (deskriptive) und erklärende (kausale) Aussagen über diesen Teil der Realität. Auf dieser Grundlage werden Vorhersagen und Handlungsempfehlungen abgeleitet. Theorien sind meist mit dem Anspruch verknüpft, sie durch Beobachtungen (z. B. mittels Experimenten oder anderer Beobachtungsmethoden) prüfen zu können.

Derartige Beobachtungen sind unterschiedlich interpretierbar. Im einfachsten Verständnis liefert eine Beobachtung direkt die Wahrheit oder Falschheit der Theorie (verifiziert oder falsifiziert die Theorie). Verschiedene Probleme haben dazu geführt, dass in den letzten Jahrzehnten kompliziertere Begriffe von Theorien und des Aussagewerts von Beobachtungen entwickelt wurden. Diese Diskussionen betreffen besonders die Präzisierung eines Begriffs der Bestätigung und hängen eng zusammen mit Problemen der Induktion, Kausalität und Wahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## win3ermute (6. November 2011)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Ob das stimmt? Das kann man nicht so leicht beweisen, es ist halt eine Theorie - so wie halt auch die Einstein'sche Relativitätstheorie nur eine Theorie ist.



Wissenschaftliche Theorien machen immer überprüfbare Aussagen - alles andere ist "Fantasy" und hat nix mit Wissenschaft zu tun. 
Finde es immer schade, daß Menschen, die sich nicht mal im Ansatz mit wissenschaftlicher Arbeit auseinandersetzen, ein Urteil über die Erkenntnisse erlauben...


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (6. November 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wissenschaftliche Theorien machen immer überprüfbare Aussagen - alles andere ist "Fantasy" und hat nix mit Wissenschaft zu tun.
> Finde es immer schade, daß Menschen, die sich nicht mal im Ansatz mit wissenschaftlicher Arbeit auseinandersetzen, ein Urteil über die Erkenntnisse erlauben...



Das dürfte ja wohl klar sein. Wenn sich hier jemand die Mühe gemacht hätte, den Text von meinem Link anzuschauen, hätte er wohl gemerkt, dass in dieser Theorie auch überprüfbare Aussagen zu finden sind (und es eine wissenschaftliche und keine pseudo-Theorie ist). 

Edit sagt:

@tear_jerker

Dann leb ruhig weiter in der Annahme, dass diese Theorien "bewiesen" sind. Warum man diese "Theorien" dann nicht "Gesetze" genannt hat...merkwürdig, nicht wahr?


----------



## win3ermute (6. November 2011)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Das dürfte ja wohl klar sein. Wenn sich hier jemand die Mühe gemacht hätte, den Text von meinem Link anzuschauen, hätte er wohl gemerkt, dass in dieser Theorie auch überprüfbare Aussagen zu finden sind.



Dir ist es offenbar nicht klar, sonst würdest Du nicht mit "nie ganz beweisbar" ankommen. Es ist der Kern jeder wissenschaftlichen Theorie, falsifizier- bzw. verifizierbar zu sein. Siehe Einstein - sind Neutrinos schneller als das Licht, hat Einstein einen Fehler gemacht! Das ist übrigens nicht ganz so überraschend, wie einige Medien das darstellen wollen: Die Erkenntnisse in der Quantenphysik und Einstein widersprachen sich bereits vorher, weswegen man seit Jahrzehnten an der Formel arbeitet, die beide Theorien zusammenbringen.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. November 2011)

Ach du meinst wie das gravitationsgesetz das durch Einsteins spezielle Relativitätstheorie abgelöst wurde?


----------



## win3ermute (6. November 2011)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Dann leb ruhig weiter in der Annahme, dass diese Theorien "bewiesen" sind. Warum man diese "Theorien" dann nicht "Gesetze" genannt hat...merkwürdig, nicht wahr?



Es erstaunt mich immer wieder, wie Leute mit völliger Unwissenheit über eine Thematik mit absolut dämlichen Aussagen über andere mit einem "Facepalm" erheben wollen. 
"Tear_jerker" hat sich bereits die Mühe gemacht, Dir eine einfache Zusammenstellung über "wissenschaftliches Arbeiten" zu geben - offensichtlich zwecklos, weil weder gelesen noch verstanden! Bevor man so herablassend über andere urteilen möchte, sollte man sich erst einmal mit einigen Grundlagen vertraut machen!

Dasselbe gilt für die ganze Geschichte der Klimaveränderung (heute verwendet man ja diesen Begriff statt "globale Erwärmung"): Es reicht nicht, einen Film gesehen oder seinen Lehrer darüber gehört zu haben oder gar "Verschwörungstheorien" aufzustellen, sondern man sollte verschiedenste Quellen dazu einsehen und sich dann - meist im Bewußtsein, daß das nicht reicht - einen Standpunkt bilden. Ich neige zu einer Ansicht mit Ogil: Es ist verdammt naiv, zu glauben, daß unsere sehr massiven Einwirkungen keinerlei Auswirkungen zeigen bzw. "das alles schon gut geht"! Im Gegensatz zu einigen Leuten hier habe ich mich allerdings durchaus mit mehreren Quellen beschäftigt, spiele mich dennoch nicht als "Experte" auf und behaupte, ich wüßte, was da abläuft. 

Eine Diskussion sollte mit Argumenten, Quellenangaben und tatsächlichem Fachwissen ablaufen - nicht mit irgendwelchen aufgeschnappten Meinungen, die nicht mal Halbwissen wiedergeben!


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (6. November 2011)

"Nicht die Wahrheit von Theorien werden bewiesen, sondern die Falschheit." Das ist das erste was man in einem naturwissenschaftlichem Studium lernt. Soll heißen, dass man Beweisen kann, dass eine Theorie *falsch* ist, wenn man nach einem Versuch zu einem anderem Ergebnis kommt, als in der Theorie vorgesehen, aber beweisen, dass die Theorie *richtig *ist, kann man nicht, auch wenn die Theorie schon Hunderte Jahre lang die richtigen Ergebnisse geliefert hat und man sie erfolgreich in der Praxis anwendet - aber zum Glück bin ich total unwissend und fehl am Platz.

Dass eine wissenschaftliche Theorie auch auf nachweisbaren Beobachten/Experimenten begründet sein sollten, dürfte wohl selbstverständlich sein und das ist bei der Theorie, dass die Menschen vor ca. 10.000 Jahren eine Eiszeit verhindert haben *könnten*, der Fall, aber anscheinend besteht gar nicht das Interesse daran, sich mit dieser Theorie zu beschäftigen, warum also sollte ich hier alles nochmal nachkauen, was sich schon im Link nachlesen lässt? Wenn aber natürlich dieser Link nicht seriös genug für jemanden ist, dann kann er sich selbst weitere Quellen, die diese Theorie behandeln, raussuchen.


----------



## win3ermute (6. November 2011)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> aber beweisen, dass die Theorie *richtig *ist, kann man nicht, auch wenn die Theorie schon Hunderte Jahre lang die richtigen Ergebnisse geliefert hat und man sie erfolgreich in der Praxis anwendet - aber zum Glück bin ich total unwissend und fehl am Platz.



Du liest, was Du schreibst? Man kann nicht beweisen, daß eine Theorie unrichtig oder richtig ist, wenn sie schon _Jahrhunderte_ in Benutzung ist? Solltest Du studieren, hast Du entweder einen völlig wirren Prof. oder nichts verstanden, was Dir da vermittelt wurde! 
Man kann _immer_ die _Gültigkeit_ einer Theorie beweisen, wenn man genügend Argumente, Versuche, nachvollziehbare Ergebnisse hat! Das ist eine der Grundlagen der Wissenschaft! Selbst Einstein wußte von der Unvereinbarkeit seiner Theorie (die im Übrigen heute unzählbar oft erfolgreich angewendet wird; unter anderem in Teilen in der Kernfusion) mit dem Mikrokosmos.

Dasselbe gilt umgekehrt: Was _richtig_ erscheint, kann durch ein einziges Experiment widerlegt werden! 

Welche "Jahrhunderte alte Formel" ist denn aufgrund von "Unbeweisbarkeit" noch in Gebrauch? Newton? Wohl kaum (dient zur Berechnung, wenn Einstein zu kompliziert ist, eben weil die fehlerhafte Formel in bestimmten Größenordnungen immer noch brauchbare Ergebnisse liefert). Ansonsten? Darwin? Tausendmal revidiert und angepasst (und heute immer noch nicht von den Leuten verstanden)! 

Ich harre gespannt auf die "jahrhundertealte nichtbeweisbare Theorie, die genau deswegen als Standard gilt"! Und wenn das was "religiöses" ist, bin ich sofort raus.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (6. November 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Du liest, was Du schreibst? Man kann nicht beweisen, daß eine Theorie *unrichtig* ist, wenn sie schon _Jahrhunderte_ in Benutzung ist?





Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Soll heißen, dass man Beweisen kann, dass eine Theorie *falsch* ist



Mir scheint eher du liest nicht was ich schreibe. 


Irgendwie scheint mir fast, wir meinen beide das selbe und reden aneinander vorbei. Aber es ist schon spät, ich geh nun ratzen.


----------



## TheGui (7. November 2011)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Aber es ist schon spät, ich geh nun ratzen.



sagte er und rage quitete das buffed Fenster.


----------



## win3ermute (7. November 2011)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Mir scheint eher du liest nicht was ich schreibe.



Das liegt wohl eher an Deinem Diskussionsstil als an meiner Verständnis (übrigens habe ich vor Deiner Antwort meine Aussage weiter spezifiziert). Ich harre immer noch der "jahrhundertealten Theorie, die aufgrund ihrer Unbeweisbarkeit Gültigkeit hatte". 

Hier fehlt von Deiner Seite sowohl Wissen auch Verständnis, wie eine wissenschaftliche Diskursion heute abläuft. Seit Jahrzehnten weiß man in diesem Bereich, daß das sog. "Wissen" nur "zeitkernig diskursiv" ist. Am Disput "Einstein vs. Planck et al" hat immerhin sogar Einstein selbst noch teilgenommen und ist gescheitert.

Selbst wenn Du Student sein solltest, was ich aufgrund der absoluten Unfähigkeit im Ausdruck nicht hoffe: Du hast da was falsch verstanden! Eine Aussage gilt als "richtig", wenn sie belegt werden kann (was im Falle Newton dem damaligen Wissen geschuldet ist) - sie gilt aber nicht als "richtig", wenn es keinerlei Gegenargumente gibt! Sonst würden wir heute nicht darüber diskutieren, ob Philosophie oder Theologie überhaupt Wissenschaftsgebiete sind!



> Irgendwie scheint mir fast, wir meinen beide das selbe und reden aneinander vorbei. Aber es ist schon spät, ich geh nun ratzen.



Halten wir fest: Du kannst Dich weder artikulieren noch Argumente auffahren - möchtest aber mit einem "Facepalm" den "Gegner" ruhigstellen, obwohl Dir Grundlagen fehlen. Das ist eine absolute Bankrott-Erklärung!

Dein absolutes Versagen in Sachen "wissenschaftliche Theorie" hast Du in Deiner Antwort auf "tear_jerker" ausgedrückt, obwohl er sehr sachlich auf Deinen Mumpitz geantwortet hat. Da kannst Du Dich auch nicht rausreden; das war simples "ich fühl' mich ohne Argumente überlegen, weil ich zwar nix dagegensetzen kann, aber den "Larry" raushängen lassen will!". Und damit hast Du Dich für jegliche Diskussion disqualifiziert!


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. November 2011)

Wir mussten übrigens Einsteins spezielle Relativitätstheorie im schriftlichen Abitur nachweisen. Das hat mir damals meinen Schnitt versaut.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (7. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> sagte er und rage quitete das buffed Fenster.



Nicht wirklich, nur muss ich morgens schon weit vor 6 aufstehen.



@win3ermute

du hattest wirklich deinen Beitrag noch etwas geändert. Jedoch war das ganze bevor ich meinen Post abgegeben hatte (kann man auch gut an den Uhrzeiten ablesen) - ich hatte es auch noch gesehen, aber nicht wirklich mehr die Zeit und den Nerv was dazu abgeben zu können.

Und dass ich keine weiteren Argumente gebracht hab, muss dich doch nicht weiter stören von dir hört man doch auch nur heiße Luft. 



Schön und gut, dass tear_jerker Wikipedia zitiert hat, aber ein Zitat aus Wikipedia muss nicht die unbedingt Wahrheit bedeuten. Schon allein die große rote Schrift bei dem Wikipedia-Artikel "Artikel bedarf einer Überarbeitung" (mit einem Verweis auf die Diskussiosseite) zeigt, dass der Artikel nicht komplett ist. Geht man nun auf diese Diskussionsseite, und schaut sich dort um, stößt man schon auf die erste Beschwerde: 



> Ich bin mit dem einleitenden Satz "Eine Theorie ist ein vereinfachtes Bild eines Ausschnitts der Realität" nicht ganz einverstanden. Demgemäß gibt eine Theorie ein vereinfachtes Bild einer tatsächlichen Realität wieder. *Danach wäre eine Theorie, so wie ich das lese, unumstößlich und eindeutig*, weil sie ja mit den Experimenten und Beobachtungen Beweisbar ist und gem. dieser Deffinition zum unwiderlegbaren Faktum erhoben wird. Ich halte die Formulierungen wie "eines Auschnitts einer möglichen Realität" oder "nach Sach- bzw. Faktenlage möglichen" oder "wahrscheinlichen Realität" für treffender



(fettgedruckte des Zitats beachten)

Tja, und wissenschaftliche Theorien sind nun mal nicht unumstößlich und werden sie niemals sein, da kann man mit noch sovielen experimentellen Bestätigungen ankommen. Es ist also kein Wunder, wenn man nach dem Lesen des Artikels etwas komplett missversteht.


Man kann das ganze (ob Theorien bewiesen werden können, oder nicht) auch mal googeln und dann bekommt man schöne Erklärungen dazu was wissenschaftliche Theorien sind und wodurch sie sich auszeichnen.

Und wenn man sich diese mal ansieht, dazu nehme ich mal diese Erklärung und jene, dann bekommt man immer wieder diese schönen Aussagen, wie:



> In der Wissenschaft dagegen fasst eine Theorie die Gesamtheit unseres aus scharfem Nachdenken und Experimenten gewonnen Wissens zusammen und stellt die derzeit beste Annäherung an die "Realität " dar. Sie kann durch Experimente immer nur *bestätigt werden* und *niemals endgültig bewiesen*. Es gibt in der Wissenschaft schlicht und ergreifend das Konzept der ewigen, absoluten, allgemein gültigen Wahrheit nicht.



oder



> _Dass eine bestimmte Theorie *nicht bewiesen werden kann*, ist kein Mangel dieser Theorie, *sondern es ist ein Wesenszug aller naturwissenschaftlichen Theorien.* _




Demzufolge können wissenschaftliche Theorien nicht bewiesen werden - und damit dürfte deine Frage, welche wissenschaftliche Theorie seit Jahrhunderten nicht bewiesen wurde, auch geklärt sein. 

Ach...Was mir nach zweitem Durchlesen des Wikipedia-Artikels aufgefallen ist: Wikiepdia spricht von Verifizieren einer Theorie. Wird eine wissenschaftliche Theorie in der heutigen Zeit überhaupt noch verifiziert? Ich denke nicht. Sie wird falifiziert (was falifizieren bedeutet, hab ich schon in einem meiner vorherigen Beiträge geschrieben - und zwar das Beweisen, dass eine Theorie falsch ist -, aber wer es sich nochmal genauer durchlesen möchte, so kann er es hier oder als Kurzfassung hier nachlesen)



Sooo...ich hoffe, ich habe nun genügend Argumente gebracht. Lesestoff habt ihr jedenfalls alle Male.


Übrigens, was ich noch mal anmerken möchte: Das Bekräftigen/Bestätigen einer Theorie durch Versuche und Messungen ist nicht gleich der Beweis einer Theorie (außer man beweist dadurch, dass die Theorie falsch ist - also wieder das falifizieren).


Edith sagt: Tut mir übrigens Leid, falls ich tear_jerker mit meinen Smileys gekränkt haben sollte, ich hoffe wir haben uns jetzt wieder alle lieb.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. November 2011)

Ich bin nicht nachtragend und weiß in einem anderen thread nicht mehr was wer oder ich gesagt habe. das hilft um keine feindbilder zu schaffen und lässt die spannungen in der diskussion 
Jedenfalls, ich bin bereit zuzugeben das du mit dem Beweisen recht hast (dennoch wurde die Evo-Theorie bewiesen(bestätigt? whatever^^)). Aber auch ein gesetz ist nichts endgültiges, siehe Gravitationsgesetz  <--ffs warum guckt das immer noch so scheiße?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (7. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht nachtragend und weiß in einem anderen thread nicht mehr was wer oder ich gesagt habe. das hilft um keine feindbilder zu schaffen und lässt die spannungen in der diskussion
> Jedenfalls, ich bin bereit zuzugeben das du mit dem Beweisen recht hast (dennoch wurde die Evo-Theorie bewiesen(bestätigt? whatever^^)). Aber auch ein gesetz ist nichts endgültiges, siehe Gravitationsgesetz  <--ffs warum guckt das immer noch so scheiße?




Hm...frag mich nicht, warum die Gravitationsgesetze, Gesetze heißen. Wahrscheinlich weil sie schon "etwas" älter sind und man es damals nicht so genau nahm - keine Ahnung. 


Die Evolutionstheorie ist halt auch eine sehr stark fundamentierte Theorie, mit unzählig vielen Fakten/Beobachtungen, die dafür sprechen. Und ich glaub auch kaum, dass die jemals umgestoßen wird - aber (endgültig) bewiesen ist sie nicht - weil man nach heutiger wissenschaftlicher Sicht naturwissenschaftliche Theorien eben nicht (endgültig) beweisen kann. 

Wenn jedoch keine Argumente/Beobachtungen gegen eine Theorie steht, gilt sie als vorläufig akzeptiert. (so wie auch die Evolutionstheorie - es sprechen keine Beobachtungen dagegen und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man da was findet, dürfte auch sehr sehr gering sein. Man kann also ruhigen Gewissens an die Evolutionstheorie glauben ).



Edith sagt: Um es vielleicht ein wenig zu erklären, warum man nicht mehr verifiziert, sondern falsifiziert: Die naturwissenschaftlichen Theorien bauen auf Beobachtungen auf, man beobachtet also in der Natur etwas und baut sich dann draußen rum seine Theorie, wieso das so und so ist. Jedoch wie will man wissen, dass in den Beobachtungen alle Eventualitäten auftreten? Bspw.: Die Popper'schen Schwäne: Nur weil unter einer Gruppe Schwäne alle Tiere weiß sind, ist noch lange nicht bewiesen (verifiziert), dass es keine andersfarbigen gibt (man würde ja von Einzelfällen auf eine allgemeine Regel geschlossen werden würde.). Findet man jedoch einen schwarzen, kann man dadurch beweisen, dass es nicht nur weiße Schwäne gibt (hier falsifiziert man).


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2011)

OK... "Die Klimalüge" 
wieso werde ich beim lesen wütend?

http://stevinho.justnetwork.eu/2011/11/07/co2-klimaluge-und-andere-grunde-fur-die-erwahrmung/


----------



## Ol@f (9. November 2011)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Hm...frag mich nicht, warum die Gravitationsgesetze, Gesetze heißen. Wahrscheinlich weil sie schon "etwas" älter sind und man es damals nicht so genau nahm - keine Ahnung.
> 
> 
> Die Evolutionstheorie ist halt auch eine sehr stark fundamentierte Theorie, mit unzählig vielen Fakten/Beobachtungen, die dafür sprechen. Und ich glaub auch kaum, dass die jemals umgestoßen wird - aber (endgültig) bewiesen ist sie nicht - weil man nach heutiger wissenschaftlicher Sicht naturwissenschaftliche Theorien eben nicht (endgültig) beweisen kann.
> ...


Naja, ich würde "Theorie" einfach so definieren. Es ist einfach ein Modell, welches beobachtbare Muster beschreibt. Bloß sieht der Mensch häufig Muster, wo es eben keine gibt. Daher auch ganz einfach, um eine Theorie oder eine Aussage zu widerlegen, reicht einfach ein Gegenbeispiel. Viel mehr ist es nicht.


Bezüglich Gravitationsgesetze. Wie dir wahrscheinlich klar ist, beschreiben diese eine (sehr) gute Näherung. Ab "höheren" Potenzen wird es schnell ungenau und der Fehler groß. Im Allgemeinen also eine schlechte Kondition. Tja, der Begriff Gesetz scheint hier ziemlich konnotativ. Ich zitier der Einfachheit halber  mal aus Wiki: "Nach der Wortherkunft bezeichnet der Begriff „Gesetz“ etwas Gesetztes, etwas Festgelegtes. Ein Gesetz ist also im eigentlichen Sinn des Wortes eine Festlegung von Regeln..." und unter dem Standpunkt charakterisiert man den Begriff Gravitationsgesetz doch sehr gut.


----------



## Konov (10. November 2011)

Gab es nicht vor einigen Woche so eine Aktion mit diesem CERN-Ding in der Schweiz?

Wo irgendwelche Teilchen durch die Gegend gefeuert werden und damit (beinahe?) die Relativitätstheorie widerlegt wurde? Keine ahnung aber da war doch was 

Weiß jemand was ich meine?


----------



## tear_jerker (10. November 2011)

Es wurde die Geschwindigkeit von neutrinos gemessen und festgestellt das sie schneller waren als das licht. das würde der allgemeinen(nicht die spezielle) relativitätstheorie zugegen laufen, denn laut dieser kann nichts schneller sein als das Licht. Ob die Neutrinos wirklich schneller waren als das Licht wird zur Zeit noch ausgewertet.


----------



## Konov (10. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Es wurde die Geschwindigkeit von neutrinos gemessen und festgestellt das sie schneller waren als das licht. das würde der allgemeinen(nicht die spezielle) relativitätstheorie zugegen laufen, denn laut dieser kann nichts schneller sein als das Licht. Ob die Neutrinos wirklich schneller waren als das Licht wird zur Zeit noch ausgewertet.



Genau das meinte ich. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> OK... "Die Klimalüge"
> wieso werde ich beim lesen wütend?
> 
> http://stevinho.just...die-erwahrmung/



Ist Stevinho nicht dieser narzisstische Spack von irgendeiner WoW-Seite? Da musst du dich nicht wundern, dass nur Müll rüberkommt.


----------



## Noxiel (10. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gab es nicht vor einigen Woche so eine Aktion mit diesem CERN-Ding in der Schweiz?
> 
> Wo irgendwelche Teilchen durch die Gegend gefeuert werden und damit (beinahe?) die Relativitätstheorie widerlegt wurde? Keine ahnung aber da war doch was
> 
> Weiß jemand was ich meine?


http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/hintergrund/wissenschaft/ueberlichtschnelle_neutrinos_im_gegenwind_1.13266707.html

Weil ich die Thematik auch unglaublich interessant finde.


----------



## TheGui (10. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist Stevinho nicht dieser narzisstische Spack von irgendeiner WoW-Seite?


Ja das ist er, aber als *LEHRER *habe ich ihm zugetraut so einen Müll nicht zu posten >_>


----------



## Kamsi (10. November 2011)

in letzter zeit läuft auch nen werbespot das wir kein fleisch mehr essen sollen weil eine kuh mehr co2 produziert als ein deutsches auto täglich und salat der atmosphäre nicht schaden würde


----------



## tear_jerker (10. November 2011)

im prinzip solte man noch solchen leuten die sone werbespots machen , leben wie die nomadenrasse in Mass Effect. hab leider gerade den namen der rasse vergessen, aber Tali wer eine von ihnen


----------



## TheGui (10. November 2011)

Falsch ist es ja nicht, die gigantische Massentierhaltung... grade in den USA ist extrem klimaschädlich, vor allem da Methan ein stärkeres Treibhausgas ist als CO².

Bedenkt man dazu das Abholzen/Brandroden des Regenwalds um Soja zur Tierfütterung anzubauen wird das ganze umso bedenklicher!

aber... auch mir würde es schwer fallen auf FLEISCH! zu verzichten


----------



## tonygt (10. November 2011)

Verzichten muss man nicht umbedingt aber es empfiehtl sich, erstens nur Fleisch aus der Region zu essen und zweites den Fleisch Konsum runter zu fahren. Also auch mal an 1-2 Tagen in der Woche auf Fleisch beim essen zu verzichten und bei anderen Gerichten nicht extrem viel Fleisch essen. Was ich bei manchen Leuten schon gesehen habe, was die für Fleischmengen wöchtentlich verzehren wird mir schlecht.


----------



## Ogil (11. November 2011)

Genau das was Tonygt sagt: Statt Komplettverzicht einfach mal bewusster konsumieren. Das heisst statt jeden Tag 1 Kilo Billigfleisch/-wurst aus dem Supermarkt zu verdruecken lieber mal davon einen Grossteil einsparen und dafuer am Wochenende ein anstaendiges Stueck Fleisch beim lokalen Fleischer kaufen, von dem man weiss, dass es lokal und unter anstaendigen Umstaenden produziert wurde. Das Gute daran ist, dass das dann meist auch noch viel besser schmeckt, weil es gesund gewachsen ist anstatt dass das Viech gestopft und auf schnelles Wachstum getrimmt wurde.


----------



## Littletall (11. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> aber... auch mir würde es schwer fallen auf FLEISCH! zu verzichten



Wobei es auch noch Leute gibt, denen bleibt fast nix anderes übrig als Fleisch zu essen. Weil sie nämlich einen Genmangel haben, bestimmte Stoffe nicht gebildet werden und das Essen von Obst und Gemüse mit darmgrippeähnlichen Symptomen belohnen. Bei mir ist das z.B. so.

Ich hab zwar auch vegetarische Gerichte, aber die sind sehr überschaubar und vegan würde mal gar nicht gehen. Ich kann nur Gurken und Spinat und Kartoffeln essen, ohne dass es mir übel geht. Zumindest Eier, Milch und Butter muss man mir gewähren.


----------

